# Frequently coughing like trying to clear throat



## Tressa

For the last couple of weeks I have noticed Teddy 'huffing' like he is trying to clear his throat of some irritant. At times I feel he is going to vomit. I am intending to take him along to the vet in the next day or two if it doesn't clear up, but wondered if anybody has had this experience with their dog? He is eating and drinking and otherwise seems healthy, but I am concerned that it has gone on for quite a while now.


----------



## kendal

Has he let you have a look down his throat to see if anything is there. 

my first guess would normaly be kennle cough, has he ever coughed up white foam?


----------



## wellerfeller

Yes could be kennel cough or perhaps if he is a stick eater or has bones, he could have scratched his throat?


----------



## Tressa

Not this time, Kendal, although he has occasionally in the past when he had an upset tum. He seems quite healthy otherwise but quite clingy at the moment. He did have the nose drops for kennel cough a while ago. Although he is doing the huffing thing quite a few times in the day and night he is eating, drinking and pooing normally . He resists me looking in his throat so I can't get a good look. Going to try again now, though, with a decent torch. thanks for replying so quickly.


----------



## Tressa

wellerfeller said:


> Yes could be kennel cough or perhaps if he is a stick eater or has bones, he could have scratched his throat?


He doesn't eat bones at all. but he does sometimes find things to chew that he shouldn't. I will try to have a look again to see if I can see anything. I wondered if he had hurt his throat pulling on his lead - I try to use a harness on him, but now and then he is walked with just his collar, and he does still pull a bit.
Away to have another look - will keep you posted. Thanks so much for replying - I think I worry as much about him as with any other member of the family!


----------



## Marzi

They are a worry...
If it is a persistant cough I would take him to the vets to rule out Kennel cough - the drops will not necessarily stop him from getting it and it is very contagious...


----------



## Tressa

I have an appointment for him tomorrow at vet. It is not all the time that he coughs and it seemed to be worse when I was walking him on the. lead today, so that is leading me to think it has something to do with his throat. I will know more tomorrow and will update then. Fingers crossed he can get to the bottom of it.


----------



## mairi1

Hope little Teddy is ok 

xxx


----------



## Cat 53

If they say it's a breed thing, or a small dog thing, be persistent and get them to do an x ray. Insist on it to make sure his lungs are ok. We had a mini with a constant cough ( intermittent) in the beginning. Went on for years and the above was what I was told. She ended up with a calcified mass in her lung which vets in SA thought was unabsorbed tissue from when in the womb. she had part of her lung removed and was on medication for the rest of her life. This is not meant to scare you, just as a warning. Good luck.


----------



## Tressa

Teddy was due to go to the vet today, but he has not had any 'huffing' fits last night or this morning, so I have postponed it to see if it has been resolved by itself. I have started using the harness on him for any lead walking in case he had hurt his throat, and otherwise will be keeping an eye on him (and an ear for any huffing ). I am hoping whatever it was has cleared up just with time, but I was so worried about it. Thanks so much, folks, for your advice, which I will be keeping in mind in case there is any recurrence.


----------



## MillieDog

I wonder if Teddy is a bit like Millie. She gives an awful deep cough, what us humans would describe as a 'barking cough' ! She does this when she pulls too much on her lead and somehow triggers a response in her throat - you'd think she'd learn 

Also when she drinks water, especially cold water too quickly, it triggers the same cough. 

I've just had to accept its part and parcel of her.


----------



## tessybear

Sounds like kennel cough to me. Bonnie has had it twice although Dexter never caught it from her. They had both had the jab against it for kennels. You may want to keep him in the car until his appointment, you may get dirty looks from other dog owners in the waiting room who think their dogs might catch it! Bonnie did in fact give it to a few of her friends before she was diagnosed which was rather embarrassing!


----------



## Tressa

If I need to take him to vet I will certainly do that - I would hate to be responsible for him passing it on Meanwhile I will make sure he is not near any other dogs until I am sure it has passed. Thanks Tess.


----------



## cathlee7

Tressa said:


> For the last couple of weeks I have noticed Teddy 'huffing' like he is trying to clear his throat of some irritant. At times I feel he is going to vomit. I am intending to take him along to the vet in the next day or two if it doesn't clear up, but wondered if anybody has had this experience with their dog? He is eating and drinking and otherwise seems healthy, but I am concerned that it has gone on for quite a while now.


check for Cardiac cough. Treatable but dangerous if not treated


----------

